# Let me introduce you to Marty



## Dmos23 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey guys, my name is Antonio and I'm here to introduce you to Mr. Marty.

I received this little fella when back in July when he was around 8 weeks old. I do not know much about cats, well back then I didn't know much. I named him Marty because of the "M" on his forehead. Man was I hype about his perfectly shaped M on his forehead. I thought he was a super hero cat or something. I thought this was unique lol. Little did I know there are millions of them, no offense though, I love this little guy and wouldn't trade him for one with an S. :cat3

First Day Home









Couple of months later, I am entertaining myself watching TV. I turn my head and see him like this. LoL









This was a few of weeks ago, I swear he's planning something.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mr. Marty is adorable! His little M on the forehead is very well defined, I think that is really neat. Welcome to the forum and thanks for posting pictures of your boy!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Is he ever adorable! And boy, was his M super prominent when he was little, how could you not fall in love with him? I love the picture of him behind the door. It reminds me of a little cartoon I saw on facebook with a guy reading a book "How to tell if my cat is plotting to kill me" with a sneaky looking cat in the background. Hee hee, you might want to read that book. He sure is cute though.


----------



## Dmos23 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks Guys, yeah he sure is a character! 

@howsefrau32 Yeah I've seen the picture you are talking about lol Cats are funny, and mysterious. Sometimes I wonder what goes through their head but then I change my mind and say "I don't even want to know"! lol 

Hope to see you guys around the forums!


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome, what a cutie Marty is... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Riverwolf (Oct 22, 2013)

Give him some time, maybe he is a superhero?
Welcome from Oregon!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, that is some "M". He sure is cute.


----------



## feralkit (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome!
He is lovely! I love "M" heads! He has a great nose too. I like to touch my cats' noses and say "meep!". They look at me like I am nuts, but I guess they have a point.


----------



## Dmos23 (Oct 24, 2013)

feralkit said:


> Welcome!
> He is lovely! I love "M" heads! He has a great nose too. I like to touch my cats' noses and say "meep!". They look at me like I am nuts, but I guess they have a point.


I think he has a funny nose lol I always tell him he has a big ass nose just to bother him lol we have our own little wars sometimes. :jump


----------



## feralkit (Oct 20, 2013)

Dmos23 said:


> I think he has a funny nose lol I always tell him he has a big ass nose just to bother him lol we have our own little wars sometimes. :jump


Big schnoz is the first thing I saw when looking at the photos. Lol

I didn't want to go all out with that as I didn't want to offend, if you or he were sensitive about it. I would have to change the "meep" to "ouwrooooooga" (old style car horn) just to switch things up a bit and make him think. I like all kinds of noses on the cats, as most of my other pets have no nose at all. Haha!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, he's such a cute boy! He does have a big nose, but it's cute. He'll grow into it.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Gorgeous boy, I love his colouring.


----------



## Dr. Penguin (Jul 8, 2013)

Aw, Marty is such a cutie patootie! He's about the same age as my cat as well.

His "M" mark is very clear; most of the tabbies I've seen (including my own) have thinner, more broken ones.


----------



## Dmos23 (Oct 24, 2013)

hahaha thanks everyone for confirming that. Today I am going to joke on his nose for the rest of the day. lol I'll try to post some short Instagram videos of Marty. Not sure if that is allowed on here or not.


----------



## Dmos23 (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's one of him doing some "Military Training" lol he does this for like 30 minutes a day back to back. Every day! If I forget, he stands there waiting kinda like letting me know lol

Instagram


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Dmos23 said:


> Here's one of him doing some "Military Training" lol he does this for like 30 minutes a day back to back. Every day! If I forget, he stands there waiting kinda like letting me know lol
> 
> Instagram


That is so cute!


----------



## Winterset (Oct 12, 2013)

Beautiful kitty! I have a Marty, too.


----------



## jezzy143 (Dec 5, 2012)

What an absolute doll! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my - Marty is just too adorable! I love how defined his "M" is (I've never seen that!) and his cute chubby nose.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awww he's lovely 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## proudkittymomma (Aug 7, 2013)

What a handsome boy he is! I love his perfect "M", and he is growing so fast!


----------



## Dmos23 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry I have abandoned this thread!! Totally forgot about it guys! I'll update you with some more pics in a few minutes


----------



## Dmos23 (Oct 24, 2013)

This is as far as Marty has ever been to the outside world. Just the porch lol


Our Mancave!


The condominium was bit small for Marty lol


Just another toy.​


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, he has gotten so big! He seems so happy and spoiled! Look at all those cool toys and perches. You have done a great job with him. Than you for the new pictures.


----------



## Dmos23 (Oct 24, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Oh, he has gotten so big! He seems so happy and spoiled! Look at all those cool toys and perches. You have done a great job with him. Than you for the new pictures.


Thank you  I believe he was sent here to keep me somewhat sane :catsm


----------



## Dmos23 (Oct 24, 2013)

Just a photo update for you guys! 

I cannot believe how evil he looks on this photo. And I won't mention his pose either.



Here's him with the Batman ears!




& this is how I know he is up to something. When he makes this face with one Batman ear pointing away. LoL


----------

